# Film Schools in Canada? or USA?



## InvaderZim13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello everybody, I'm new here, but I wanted to try the forum as I am currently looking for a film program that works best for me... I would like to learn everything I can about film production, but I'm specially interested in writing, directing and editing...

I have been looking into 3 schools in Canada:
Art Institute of Vancouver - Digital Film and Video
VFS - Film Production
Toronto Film School - Film Production

They all look good but I want to know experiences from students or graduates or anyone who knows about these schools or maybe even another one in Canada or the US that isn't too expensive and offers scholarships for international students.

I hope someone can find the time to help me 

Thanks for reading!


----------

